# Injured...Now out of work



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Went skiing SuperBowl Sunday for my annual week long trip with all the guys at Sunday River. Monday, Feb 6th was a great day for skiing and we got plenty of runs in. We called it quits at about 2:30pm and the beers and outside hot tub were looking good. But as fate would have it I took a a pretty serious fall after catching an edge and losing my left ski. I knew I was messed up as soon as I hit the ground. People stopped but the three cops I was with never saw it happen and kept on going. I couldn't move my left arm and I felt some pain in my right thumb. Ski patrol shows up, my three friends found me after someone told them a guy was hurt, and away I go packaged up on the "ski sled ambulance" Turns out Sunday River has a mini hospital and they took x-rays. Well my left shoulder was so dislocated the doctor wanted to use the x-ray for a class she teaches. Thumb was bent backwards and broken. Also struck my head but I had the helmet on and put a nice dent it it! They told me it was going to be alittle uncomfortable when they put the shoulder back in place...they were right!! Needless to say the ski trip was cut short although Sunday River rebated us about $500. Now I have a cast on the right hand and a sling on the left arm. Had an MRI on Thursday. Dr said it looks bad as I have torn a few things. I see the specialist this coming Friday. I'm sure surgery is in my future. Thankfully I have 230 sick days in the bank and it looks like I have to use a bunch. So I'll be on MC more often but my posts will take longer to type. Anyone want to borrow my skis????


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OUCH !!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Feel better soon.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not liking your post because you got fucked up, but because you are still here and not in some body bag after striking your head. Get well soon, and as bad as it sucks, enjoy it when Dr. Summeroff tells you to take it easy. If you have supplemental disability insurance, make sure to activate it now, because they are slow as fuck to pay out!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow! Speedy recovery to you man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Yikes.....feel better soon!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Ouch! Get well soon!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Rest up and medicate. I never tried sking, visions of smacking into a tree would be my outcome. I can fall down plenty good all by myself, thank you.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

TrueBlue. Don'tcha hate it when the Doc says... "this may hurt a bit"? That's thier way of saying... "Oh man, is this going to fucking hurt". Get better bud.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mozz like your avatar. Funny


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Marks72 said:


> TrueBlue. Don'tcha hate it when the Doc says... "this may hurt a bit"? That's thier way of saying... "Oh man, is this going to fucking hurt". Get better bud.


Thanks and yes I think you're right. I just hope the surgeon doesn't say it before I go under....


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Without getting into details, I broke some ribs and messed up my shoulder on the job and was out for a few weeks. I was bored out of my skull, but the ribs felt good, not 100% on shoulder though. Doc recommended a few weeks more out of work, but I went back anyway. To make a long story longer, what I am saying is listen to your doc. That's why they did all that school.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I grotesquely dislocated my shoulder a couple years ago... thankfully didn't need surgery and they used ''conscious sedation" to put it back.


''conscious sedation"?????

Jack, Captain, or Jose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Feel better soon 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's to a speedy recovery. Anyone whose ever dislocated anything can certainly attest to the "this might hurt a bit" part of setting it in place. Fuck that hurt. 

Take your time and get back as close to 100% before doing something stupid like coming back to work.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

get well quick! (and take up snowmobiling!)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Thanks and yes I think you're right. I just hope the surgeon doesn't say it before I go under....


 When Dr. Jellyfinger examines your shoulder, don't let him give you a "complete physical", just to be sure you can handle his "operation".


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Met with the doc Friday and I was shocked when he told me I wouldn't need surgery. Small bones were broken but should heal as long as I continue to wear sling. PT in two weeks, out of work until atleast the end of March...but off to Orlando for five days on the 29th. Still can't get any sleep....maybe I should get the front seat of a crown vic and put it in the livingroom (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz)


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn! Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Big.G said:


> Damn! Hope you have a speedy recovery.


Afraid it might be a slow process and that alone will drive my wife crazy...."honey, any more frito's? Boardwalk Empire is on...Sweetie, isn't that the blanket I normally use when I sit in the lazyboy? ....Laundry? nope I didn't have any free time today"


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just went back after two months off. Broke and dislocated my left ring finger, off duty. Had the sick tim e to cover it, but it sucks being out when you can't do anything you want. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Got the cast off my right hand today...and now my wife wants me to paint the hallway! I need to get back to work...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

I've joined you in the out injured club, TB....probable torn ligament in my thumb. I have to do 2 weeks of PT, reassess, then get an MRI if doesn't improve.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I've joined you in the out injured club, TB....probable torn ligament in my thumb. I have to do 2 weeks of PT, reassess, then get an MRI if doesn't improve.


Sounds painful. Hope you get heal up quickly Delta. I'm now trying to calculate the payout from my insurance policies. I'm not going back until the end of March...about 7 weeks.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

mtc said:


> I plain hate being sick... injured at least has a story with it... good or bad... "My sinuses are full of rank paste" just isn't sexy !!


So true. And each time I tell people how I fell it gets better each time! "Yup, doing about 50mph on a double diamond, all ice, dull skis, fogged up goggles, when I turned quickly to avoid a small child" Slight difference from "tired legs, last run, lost my concentration, didn'y see the ice"


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad to hear that the cast is off. I broke my leg skiing several years ago, like you said the story went from tired and stupid to it wasn't my fault.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad your getting better TB.! So happy I don't ski! LOL


----------

